# Proud of my little puppy 🥺



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bailey is my first GSD (and even my first dog in a way). Our other dog is a very stubborn chow chow and couldn’t care less about training, so he isn’t an off-lead dog as of yet - it may change. 

We’re currently working Baileys recall and off-lead training. I think he’s doing really well!


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> Bailey is my first GSD (and even my first dog in a way). Our other dog is a very stubborn chow chow and couldn’t care less about training, so he isn’t an off-lead dog as of yet - it may change.
> 
> We’re currently working Baileys recall and off-lead training. I think he’s doing really well!
> 
> ...


Glad to see your pup is doing well. As to a Chow Chow off lead, that makes me nervous. A dive into the CDC website gives data on fatalities breed, then you have to adjust that number by the actual numbers of the breed to get the per capita data. The Chow Chow was at the top when last I ran the numbers.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Yeah. Our chow isn’t aggressive at all, but he would just run away and get hit by a car or drown or any other horrific thing. My family would never allow him off lead until fully-trained (and even then it’d be done professionally). However, he’s is 19-20 months now, so I highly doubt that he’ll ever be off-lead. He’s a cutie but can’t be trusted


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

Chow Chows are cute. As you point out, there is a great variance of personality within breeds. My current GSD loves every human he meets, but tries to pull me across the street in the face on oncoming traffic...no MENSA ring for him. My prior GSD, smart as a whip, could take him to a strange place, put him in a down stay, wait a ways out of site, then call and he would run to me. However, he developed very strong aggression towards people, but we worked hard on it with a trainer who specialized in aggression, so he improved, but was always hyper protective.


----------



## Rolling Ragu (Oct 12, 2021)

Beautiful puppy!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Chows have to be super rare these days, you almost never see them. Same for Dobermans now , Dalmatians and Old English Sheep Dogs. Everything seems to be Labs, Doodles or Shihtzu types


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Rolling Ragu said:


> Beautiful puppy!


Thanks!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Chows have to be super rare these days, you almost never see them. Same for Dobermans now , Dalmatians and Old English Sheep Dogs. Everything seems to be Labs, Doodles or Shihtzu types


We have three or four chows (which I guess isn’t much) in my town 🙈
And my friend has a Dalmatian (he’s 14)
But yes, loads of labs, doodles and mini white fluffy dogs


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My older dog is high content GSD but has some Chow. She’s a runner. Right over the fence after animals and then she tries to find them and herd them. She is the best dog except for this horrible bad habit. She is only off leash in areas where she can’t travel.


----------

